# The Never Ending Story: Chapter Eight



## Unforgiven (Dec 8, 2007)

Chapter Seven




flash_bang said:


> then, suddenly, they





djblank87 said:


> played trumpets loud





PhotonWrangler said:


> enough to wake





The_LED_Museum said:


> the dead, and





PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> music began playing





Dances with Flashlight said:


> on a Nintendo


----------



## AvPD (Dec 8, 2007)

as the flux


----------



## Burgess (Dec 8, 2007)

capacitor began overheating,


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 8, 2007)

just in time


----------



## Manzerick (Dec 8, 2007)

for the bolt


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 8, 2007)

to reach Slim's


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 8, 2007)

little big horn


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 8, 2007)

, which let out


----------



## Thujone (Dec 8, 2007)

an even louder


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 8, 2007)

Whine that made


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 8, 2007)

the dogs bark


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 8, 2007)

and paint peel


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 8, 2007)

from the schoolhouse


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 8, 2007)

halfway around the


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 8, 2007)

world in Disneyland


----------



## fnmag (Dec 8, 2007)

Inyuit approached Slim


----------



## Burgess (Dec 8, 2007)

singing: "It's Astounding . . . "

_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 9, 2007)

and betraying his


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 9, 2007)

friends and family


----------



## AvPD (Dec 9, 2007)

for a slice


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 9, 2007)

of pizza pie


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2007)

and some toast.


----------



## fnmag (Dec 9, 2007)

A bull moose


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 9, 2007)

and seven reindeer


----------



## Burgess (Dec 9, 2007)

pulled a sleigh


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 9, 2007)

filled with lights


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 9, 2007)

including mini pigs


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 9, 2007)

and an HID


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 9, 2007)

which Rudolph borrowed :santa:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 9, 2007)

because his little


----------



## Burgess (Dec 10, 2007)

twinkler was exhausted. :candle:

_


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 10, 2007)

but pushed on


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 10, 2007)

through the storm


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 10, 2007)

until the polar


----------



## fnmag (Dec 10, 2007)

bear pounced on


----------



## Burgess (Dec 10, 2007)

Coca-Cola bottles


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 10, 2007)

which the penguins


----------



## Burgess (Dec 10, 2007)

quickly drank, and


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 10, 2007)

filled with dangerous


----------



## Burgess (Dec 10, 2007)

powerful penguin belches !


_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 10, 2007)

The gas released


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 10, 2007)

ozone depleting STINK!


----------



## AvPD (Dec 11, 2007)

that caused the


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 11, 2007)

tide to rise


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 11, 2007)

and glaciers melt


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 11, 2007)

and global warming


----------



## Burgess (Dec 11, 2007)

quickly accelerated logarithmically !


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 11, 2007)

So New Yorkers


----------



## Burgess (Dec 11, 2007)

grew Palm Trees


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 11, 2007)

until the tide


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 11, 2007)

made 'em run


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 11, 2007)

for the hills


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 11, 2007)

with 100,000 screaming


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 11, 2007)

lumens from a


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 11, 2007)

AA mini mag


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 12, 2007)

powered by six


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 12, 2007)

small flux capacitors


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 12, 2007)

The president called


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 12, 2007)

the people to unit


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 12, 2007)

seven buy the


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 12, 2007)

Stargate's superconducing magnets


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 12, 2007)

overstressed the fasteners


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 12, 2007)

and sucked in


----------



## fnmag (Dec 12, 2007)

17 tons of


----------



## Burgess (Dec 12, 2007)

Human-Growth Hormone


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 12, 2007)

from a wrestler


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 12, 2007)

from the wilds


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 12, 2007)

of Borneo. He


----------



## mckevin (Dec 12, 2007)

didn't notice. Marbles


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 13, 2007)

began to pour


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 13, 2007)

over wild eyed


----------



## Burgess (Dec 13, 2007)

scantily-clad maidens


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 13, 2007)

danced on the


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 13, 2007)

volcanos edge until


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 13, 2007)

Slim felt molested


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 13, 2007)

by his pet


----------



## AvPD (Dec 13, 2007)

Orangutang. A UFO


----------



## Burgess (Dec 13, 2007)

from Ceti Alpha5


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 13, 2007)

fired it's neuralizer


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 13, 2007)

into Slim's knee-cap


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 13, 2007)

and since he


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 13, 2007)

is a superhuman


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 13, 2007)

he cried like


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 13, 2007)

ballplayers on steroids.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 13, 2007)

Moe, Larry & Curly


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 14, 2007)

told the aliens


----------



## mckevin (Dec 14, 2007)

about the chimney


----------



## Burgess (Dec 14, 2007)

swifts.

"Oh Look !"


----------



## mckevin (Dec 14, 2007)

"Pie!"


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 14, 2007)

The mottled dog


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 14, 2007)

flouresced under UV


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 14, 2007)

megaray light beams


----------



## Burgess (Dec 14, 2007)

while Moe said:


----------



## AvPD (Dec 14, 2007)

"Barney killed Aerosmith"


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 14, 2007)

with purple sounds


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 14, 2007)

and yellow heads


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 14, 2007)

and green tamborines.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 14, 2007)

Curly lit up


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 14, 2007)

his chrome zippo


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 14, 2007)

which startled the


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 14, 2007)

Aggie Bonfire for


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 14, 2007)

an SOS message


----------



## Burgess (Dec 14, 2007)

"Hey Moe ! Hey Larry !"


(delivered in an appropriate series of dots & dashes)

_


----------



## Hodsta (Dec 14, 2007)

via triumverat punctuation


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 14, 2007)

Run, fellas, run


----------



## Burgess (Dec 15, 2007)

Bringing along Dynamite,


----------



## craigberesh (Dec 15, 2007)

a flashlight too


----------



## Burgess (Dec 15, 2007)

, Moe & Larry ignited :candle:


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 15, 2007)

the plutonium fire-wand.


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 15, 2007)

While drinking a


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 15, 2007)

bottle of Schnapps,


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 15, 2007)

but then the


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 15, 2007)

bottle broke and


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 15, 2007)

glass shards fell


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 15, 2007)

into their boots


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 15, 2007)

and cut their


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 15, 2007)

boots to sneakers


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 15, 2007)

which they promptly


----------



## mckevin (Dec 15, 2007)

used to sneak


----------



## Burgess (Dec 15, 2007)

up to Curley


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 15, 2007)

's mansion on


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 15, 2007)

the top of


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 15, 2007)

Blueberry Hill.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 15, 2007)

It's another thrill


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 15, 2007)

Poor Shemp was


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 16, 2007)

scared and alone :candle:


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 16, 2007)

hungry and tired


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 16, 2007)

so he grabbed


----------



## mckevin (Dec 16, 2007)

Mo's


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 16, 2007)

grilled cheese and


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 16, 2007)

dog bone sandwich.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 16, 2007)

"Mmmm, tasty !"


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 16, 2007)

said Shemp as he reached


----------



## Burgess (Dec 16, 2007)

for some Turpentine


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 16, 2007)

flavored crackers. Suddenly,


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 16, 2007)

he washed them


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 16, 2007)

with an Alkota 3507


----------



## Burgess (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi-pressure system


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 17, 2007)

that went "W00t!",


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 17, 2007)

So off we


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 17, 2007)

went to hunt


----------



## jumpstat (Dec 17, 2007)

knife at hand


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 17, 2007)

, big giant moose


----------



## AvPD (Dec 17, 2007)

genetically engineered to


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 17, 2007)

grow to the


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 17, 2007)

center of the


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 17, 2007)

barco-lounger, meanwhile both


----------



## Burgess (Dec 17, 2007)

Moe and Larry


----------



## fnmag (Dec 17, 2007)

died because Slim


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 17, 2007)

left a nuclear


----------



## fnmag (Dec 17, 2007)

carbuncle in the


----------



## Burgess (Dec 17, 2007)

Stooges dressing room.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 17, 2007)

But UN inspectors


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 17, 2007)

discovered that they


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 17, 2007)

liked Texas BBQ


----------



## Burgess (Dec 17, 2007)

and Atomic Chili


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 18, 2007)

wth wasabi yogurt


----------



## Burgess (Dec 18, 2007)

Curley's eyes watered

:mecry:
_


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2007)

as he gulped


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 18, 2007)

sweet iced tea


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 18, 2007)

laced with


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2007)

strychnine and arsenic!!!


----------



## fnmag (Dec 18, 2007)

Slim laughed diabolically


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 18, 2007)

as he loaded


----------



## fnmag (Dec 18, 2007)

his trapdoor springfield


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2007)

like Homer Simpson


----------



## fnmag (Dec 18, 2007)

and took aim


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 18, 2007)

at the mother


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2007)

of all batteries!!!


----------



## fnmag (Dec 18, 2007)

What a shock


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 18, 2007)

when he struck


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 18, 2007)

black gold in


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 18, 2007)

the Yukon Territory!


----------



## Burgess (Dec 18, 2007)

Meanwhile, Curley's ghost . . . .


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 18, 2007)

found the mine


----------



## Burgess (Dec 18, 2007)

located deep underground,


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 18, 2007)

where Santa's workshop


----------



## Burgess (Dec 18, 2007)

had massive stockpiles


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 19, 2007)

of big, bad,


----------



## fnmag (Dec 19, 2007)

salivating horny toads


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 19, 2007)

with Mafia connections.


----------



## fnmag (Dec 19, 2007)

Slim shouted....fagedabowdit


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 19, 2007)

Ceti Alpha five is


----------



## Burgess (Dec 19, 2007)

2,000 Light-Years from


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 19, 2007)

Tau Alpha C.


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 19, 2007)

But when the


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 19, 2007)

starship Enterprise went


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 19, 2007)

Kwanzaa shopping with


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Santa they encountered


----------



## AvPD (Dec 19, 2007)

Tribbles that ate


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 19, 2007)

Klingon tapioca with


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 19, 2007)

grey poupon mustard.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 19, 2007)

Cardassian yamok sauce


----------



## Burgess (Dec 19, 2007)

and WazzleBerry dressing.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 19, 2007)

Spongebob wept silently


----------



## Burgess (Dec 19, 2007)

for the seafood


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 19, 2007)

on the grill


----------



## Burgess (Dec 19, 2007)

sizzling noisily


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 19, 2007)

As Neptune flipped


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 19, 2007)

and flopped and


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 19, 2007)

spun out of


----------



## mckevin (Dec 19, 2007)

the cotton candy


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 19, 2007)

making Slim hungry!

(me too)


----------



## Burgess (Dec 19, 2007)

Snoopy's Christmas


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 20, 2007)

rave with Linus


----------



## AvPD (Dec 20, 2007)

Torvalds' wife went


----------



## Burgess (Dec 20, 2007)

down the toilet


----------



## fnmag (Dec 20, 2007)

followed by loud


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 20, 2007)

and rather angry


----------



## fnmag (Dec 20, 2007)

high pitched screams


----------



## Burgess (Dec 20, 2007)

by Alvin, Theodore, & Simon,


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 20, 2007)

Charles Lindburgh's ROP


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 20, 2007)

distilled from tequila,


----------



## Burgess (Dec 20, 2007)

and Flashahol !

:naughty:
_


----------



## AvPD (Dec 20, 2007)

Thermite was created


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2007)

in the blast;


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 20, 2007)

causing mushroom clouds


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 20, 2007)

that looked like


----------



## Burgess (Dec 20, 2007)

Hillary Clinton

:eeksign:
_


----------



## fnmag (Dec 20, 2007)

Slim was nauseous


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 20, 2007)

thinking that Hillary


----------



## fnmag (Dec 20, 2007)

actually has a


----------



## Burgess (Dec 20, 2007)

"Harley-Davidson" tattoo


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 20, 2007)

on her left


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2007)

ankle; inside edge.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 20, 2007)

The thought police


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 20, 2007)

behaved thoughtlessly


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2007)

and ruined the


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 20, 2007)

orthagonal velocity modulator


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 20, 2007)

that Captain Kirk


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 20, 2007)

told Scotty to


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 20, 2007)

increase power to!!!


----------



## skalomax (Dec 20, 2007)

Little did he..


----------



## fnmag (Dec 21, 2007)

know, but when


----------



## mckevin (Dec 21, 2007)

John had Paul


----------



## fnmag (Dec 21, 2007)

the walrus died.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 21, 2007)

The Magic 8-Ball


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 21, 2007)

quoted Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 21, 2007)

and Zefram Cochrane


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 21, 2007)

or so Peter


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 21, 2007)

Pan came flying


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 21, 2007)

threw the clouds


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 21, 2007)

of sulphur fumes


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 21, 2007)

trippin' on magic


----------



## AvPD (Dec 21, 2007)

mushroom clouds.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2007)

Caused by lithium


----------



## iSleep (Dec 21, 2007)

and nitrogen dioxide


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 21, 2007)

and a Hippie


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 21, 2007)

under the soap


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 21, 2007)

scum in the


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2007)

fiberglass shower stall.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2007)

Meanwhile, Slim's orangutan


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 21, 2007)

grabbed his banana


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2007)

and gently peeled


----------



## fnmag (Dec 21, 2007)

the golden layers


----------



## Burgess (Dec 21, 2007)

until finally reaching


----------



## fnmag (Dec 21, 2007)

the ubiquitous central


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2007)

core of potassium


----------



## fnmag (Dec 21, 2007)

permanganate purple crystalline


----------



## Burgess (Dec 21, 2007)

which he shoved


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 21, 2007)

into a zombie's


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2007)

sinus (nasal) cavity.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 21, 2007)

This created a


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2007)

near-total vacuum


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 21, 2007)

in Doctor Terror's


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2007)

laboratory bell jar.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 21, 2007)

An innocent passerby


----------



## Burgess (Dec 21, 2007)

wearing Bowling shoes


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2007)

dropped the ball (*OUCH!!!*)


----------



## Burgess (Dec 21, 2007)

seriously injuring his


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 21, 2007)

his mother's favorite


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 21, 2007)

great big knuckles!!! :green:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 21, 2007)

In other unrelated


----------



## fnmag (Dec 22, 2007)

news, Slim embarked


----------



## Burgess (Dec 22, 2007)

on a Pilgrimage


----------



## fnmag (Dec 22, 2007)

to find the


----------



## Burgess (Dec 22, 2007)

Fenix vs. Surefire

:touche:
_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 22, 2007)

Intergalactic War started


----------



## Burgess (Dec 22, 2007)

a Long Time ago


----------



## iSleep (Dec 22, 2007)

the war between


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 22, 2007)

Was never approved


----------



## Burgess (Dec 22, 2007)

by CPF moderators

:tsk:
_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 22, 2007)

in Mr Rogers' Neighborhood.


----------



## mckevin (Dec 22, 2007)

"It's a beautiful"


----------



## iSleep (Dec 22, 2007)

sight to behold


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 22, 2007)

the large rolling


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 22, 2007)

japanese space-turtle


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 22, 2007)

battling Teenage Mutant


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 22, 2007)

chess champions from


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 22, 2007)

rainy Juneau Alaska.


----------



## fnmag (Dec 22, 2007)

Slim threw down


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 22, 2007)

his burned cookies


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 22, 2007)

that my sister


----------



## mckevin (Dec 22, 2007)

said were like


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 22, 2007)

water for chocolate


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 22, 2007)

driven ghost busters


----------



## Burgess (Dec 22, 2007)

whose Magic 8-Ball


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 22, 2007)

predicted answer yes


----------



## mckevin (Dec 22, 2007)

to the age


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 22, 2007)

of Aquarius where


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 22, 2007)

in the world


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 22, 2007)

of virtual gamers


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 22, 2007)

you usually encounter


----------



## fnmag (Dec 23, 2007)

a dead end.


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 23, 2007)

Seventy-eight prospecters


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 23, 2007)

tunneling toward China


----------



## AvPD (Dec 23, 2007)

found **** Cheney's


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 23, 2007)

shotgun by the


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2007)

dry lakebed. The


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 23, 2007)

CHPS on motorcycles


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 23, 2007)

were wearing skirts


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 23, 2007)

below there knees


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 23, 2007)

and halter tops!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 23, 2007)

a Unimog appeared


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 23, 2007)

and started dancing


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2007)

like he's never


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 23, 2007)

heard of CPF!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 23, 2007)

Slim's Sega Astro-Blaster


----------



## Burgess (Dec 23, 2007)

(complete with S-O-S mode)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 23, 2007)

stopped taking quarters


----------



## mckevin (Dec 23, 2007)

'cause Eric Estrada


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 24, 2007)

saw britney driving


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 24, 2007)

a pimped out


----------



## mckevin (Dec 24, 2007)

rickshaw. Slim shot


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 24, 2007)

a drunk racoon


----------



## Burgess (Dec 24, 2007)

in his underwear


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 24, 2007)

about to vote


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 24, 2007)

for Katie's eyes

http://www.malerwerkst.at/uploads/Katie_Melua_close-up-29.jpg


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 24, 2007)

of a stranger


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 24, 2007)

velvet Elvis who


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 24, 2007)

thought Geoff Tate


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 24, 2007)

should _'Take Cover'_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 24, 2007)

with Dolly Parton


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 24, 2007)

as a flotation


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

device inventory clerk


----------



## Radio (Dec 24, 2007)

on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 24, 2007)

Rudolph's red LED


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

was fully regulated


----------



## fnmag (Dec 24, 2007)

whereas Slims huskies


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 24, 2007)

drained his batteries


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

leaving his Ipod


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 24, 2007)

in deep depression.


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 24, 2007)

But then suddenly


----------



## fnmag (Dec 24, 2007)

a huge brown


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

-nosed intern with


----------



## Burgess (Dec 24, 2007)

major political ambitions


----------



## fnmag (Dec 24, 2007)

and grotesque salivating


----------



## Burgess (Dec 24, 2007)

table manners


----------



## fnmag (Dec 24, 2007)

crawled on her


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 24, 2007)

living room floor


----------



## fnmag (Dec 24, 2007)

suffering carpet burns


----------



## Burgess (Dec 24, 2007)

Oliver her body !


_


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 24, 2007)

Defective clones from


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 24, 2007)

Siti Alpha Six


----------



## Burgess (Dec 24, 2007)

chased Santa Claus

:santa:
_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

over the river


----------



## Burgess (Dec 24, 2007)

& through the woods


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 24, 2007)

symbols are words


----------



## Burgess (Dec 24, 2007)

drums have cymbals


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

which are symbolic


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 24, 2007)

yet then again


----------



## Burgess (Dec 24, 2007)

I think, therefore . . . .


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 24, 2007)

Santa IS real!!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

Leaving sleigh tracks


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 24, 2007)

through the Sahara,


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 24, 2007)

that lead eastward!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

Rudolph's GPS was


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 24, 2007)

damaged by unproteced


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 24, 2007)

Elf made batteries


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 24, 2007)

running on LSDNIMH


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

and refried beans


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 24, 2007)

violently vented causing


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 24, 2007)

headlamp wearing chipmunks


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 24, 2007)

to watch Oprah


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 24, 2007)

to spin into


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 24, 2007)

a ratings plummet


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 24, 2007)

even lower than


----------



## fnmag (Dec 24, 2007)

the Barack Obama


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 25, 2007)

vs Hillary debate.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 25, 2007)

Little CindyLu Who . . . .


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 25, 2007)

found the grinch


----------



## Burgess (Dec 25, 2007)

replacing SureFires with . . . .


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 25, 2007)

Garrity tactical lasers


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 25, 2007)

batteries not included


----------



## fnmag (Dec 25, 2007)

was astonished at


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 25, 2007)

reindeer warping away


----------



## AvPD (Dec 25, 2007)

across the dateline


----------



## fnmag (Dec 25, 2007)

into the region


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 25, 2007)

where Calvin's snowmen


----------



## fnmag (Dec 25, 2007)

shoveled heaping amounts


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 25, 2007)

of charcoal briquets


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 25, 2007)

for their girlfriends'


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 25, 2007)

alternative fuel car.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 25, 2007)

Slim ate dinner . . . .


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 25, 2007)

with James Bond


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 25, 2007)

at Burger King,


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 25, 2007)

choked on a


----------



## Burgess (Dec 25, 2007)

"Whopper" of a . . . .


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 25, 2007)

deleted


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 25, 2007)

finger in the


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 25, 2007)

nearest 110 outlet


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 25, 2007)

actually delivering 240V


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 25, 2007)

shaking, not stirring,


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 25, 2007)

him out of


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 25, 2007)

his Astin Martin


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 25, 2007)

into the arms


----------



## mckevin (Dec 25, 2007)

of an orangutan


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 25, 2007)

dressed in a


----------



## fnmag (Dec 25, 2007)

bespeckled lavender berka


----------



## Burgess (Dec 26, 2007)

Slim ate Pancakes . . . .

(how waffle) 

_


----------



## fnmag (Dec 26, 2007)

on a topaz


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 26, 2007)

fire truck with


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 26, 2007)

barbary coast squirrels


----------



## Burgess (Dec 26, 2007)

as hood ornaments !


----------



## AvPD (Dec 26, 2007)

The fire had


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 26, 2007)

burned into the


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 26, 2007)

polar ice cap


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 26, 2007)

scaring Mrs. Claus


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2007)

into divorcing Santa!!!


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 26, 2007)

The melted ice


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2007)

was flushed away


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 26, 2007)

by rising ocean


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 26, 2007)

islands with hula


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 26, 2007)

dancing chickens that


----------



## DoubleDutch (Dec 26, 2007)

had escaped McDonalds!


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 26, 2007)

A bullet train


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2007)

But Burger King


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 26, 2007)

sent chicken detectives


----------



## Burgess (Dec 26, 2007)

on a wild . . . .


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 26, 2007)

goose chase to


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 26, 2007)

In n Out


----------



## Burgess (Dec 26, 2007)

Vegas Wedding Chapel


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 26, 2007)

where Elvis gave


----------



## Burgess (Dec 26, 2007)

his twin-brother, Aron . . . .


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 26, 2007)

fried peanut butter


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 26, 2007)

claiming it was


----------



## Burgess (Dec 26, 2007)

"A Blue Christmas"


----------



## fnmag (Dec 26, 2007)

Slim was undaunted


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 26, 2007)

by cheese whiz


----------



## lightsandknives (Dec 26, 2007)

and goat's milk.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 26, 2007)

Slim then drank


----------



## Burgess (Dec 26, 2007)

from the cup . . . .


----------



## craigberesh (Dec 26, 2007)

with the golden


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 26, 2007)

potion of love


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 26, 2007)

while the oceans


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 26, 2007)

-ly fruit punch


----------



## fnmag (Dec 26, 2007)

Slim bolted upright


----------



## craigberesh (Dec 26, 2007)

Raised one leg


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 26, 2007)

and mounted his horse


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 26, 2007)

his carousel horse


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 26, 2007)

,cruelly impaled with


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 26, 2007)

a barber pole


----------



## fnmag (Dec 26, 2007)

Slim, like other


----------



## jugg2 (Dec 27, 2007)

savagely evil ponies


----------



## LightInTheWallet (Dec 27, 2007)

pretended sourdough pancakes


----------



## djblank87 (Dec 27, 2007)

were covered with :huh:


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Dec 27, 2007)

prickly pear syrup


----------



## AvPD (Dec 27, 2007)

"will they blend?"


----------



## Burgess (Dec 27, 2007)

You Betcha' ! ! ! :devil:

_


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 27, 2007)

Then Major Tom


----------



## Burgess (Dec 27, 2007)

called Ground Control


----------



## craigberesh (Dec 27, 2007)

three two one


----------



## Unforgiven (Dec 27, 2007)

Chapter Nine


----------

